# 585/555 frame durability?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

HI. Hopefully some 585 owners can shed some light for me. 

I am close to pulling the trigger on a 585 frame (M) or perhaps a 555 in 55cm. One thing I am worried about on the 585 is durability. How thin is the tubing, and it is something to worry about? The only other carbon frame I have seen under 1000g is the Scott CR1, and that doesn't have the best reputation durability-wise. I would love to have a nice and light frame, but it can't be "disposable"-it has to be nice and strong, and hopefully not crack on a pothole or fold in a crash (I realize that crashes are unpredictable, but I would think that a heavier carbon frame would withstand a crash much better than a CR1). Look has always had a reputation for long-lasting frames.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*This is something...*

This is something that interests me as well because the 585 looks really nice! However, the fact that it comes with a 5-year warranty makes it less of an issue. In contrast, the CR1 has a 3-year warranty. If I had to make a decision, I would go with the Look as there is a $100 price difference between the CR1-Team/Limited and the 585 and the additional cost to get the 585 is worth the extra 2-years of warranty coverage...at least to me.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*The way I see it*

I wouldn't allow the case of: a crash serious enough to damage your 585, but not serious enough to damage a different carbon frame, have any bearing on your decision. Crashes are too unpredictable. If you break a 585, you'd probably have broken anything. If you have any non-crash related problems, Look or Veltec will take care of you. If you are racing and expect to crash often, only consider frames that you can afford to replace. All IMHO only.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't hesitate on a 585. Look frames are notoriously sturdy. They have a long history in carbon frames. Others are still relative new comers to the carbon arena. Like someone else said, if you have a problem, Veltec is the ultimate for stepping up to the plate and making things right...and promptly.


----------



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

*585 Defects?*

I was at my LBS this week and was told they have had to replace 5 frames sold this year due to cracking or defects around the seat tube. I don't know the reason for it but obviously it was an issue during the manufacturing of that batch of frames.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*My understanding...*

My understanding is that an "early batch" of 585's had the seat tube reamed out too much causing the posts to slip. The "shade tree mechanic" approach: tighten the seat post clamp more...more...more...crack! Veltec is warranting those frames and the newer ones do not appear to have the seat-post-slip issue.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

To further prevent the slipping, they have a split in the top tube in the front and back of the tube now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a quick update on durability. As a truck passed me 40 miles from my house, it dropped 3 pieces of 2x4 out of the bed. I swerved to keep it from the spokes and glanced over the side sending me down as the bike washed out from under me. I went down hard at about 23 mph. I hit on my left side and thanks to being a poor mountainbiker in bike handling, I was used to going down like this and escaped serious injury. Five stiches in the elbow, road rash down the left side of the body, one Giro helmet that was made into two helmets upon impact, and get this...not a scratch on the bike! It scuffed the corner of my SLR pretty bad, but it had 5000 miles on it and was looking real bad anyways, and it scratched up the left shifter. Not so much as a scratch to the clear coat of the frame, RAM bars, and to top it off my Ksryiums weren't even knocked out of true! First crash in three years and I got off pretty easy bike wise. I am sure I am going to feel like a semi truck hit me tomorrow, but I heal. My precious 585 doesn't. I actually was able to ride the bike home the last 40 miles! The bike gods were smiling upon me today.


----------



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Kudos*

Glad to hear the bike is ok, but more importantly glad to hear that you came out of it not too worse for the wear!


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Glad to hear...*

Glad to hear that you came through relatively no worse for wear. Anyone else feel that when the rider takes the brunt of the crash the bike comes out remarkably well and when the rider comes out without a scratch the bike takes a big hit?


----------

